# Colored eyes white offsprings



## hsnabali (Aug 15, 2016)

Which color/pattern modifiers should parents have, to get white offsprings with colored eyes?
And
If i pair this whites, can i get exact same babies?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

The only way I am aware of to get colored eyes on white pigeons is using grizzle. A homozygous grizzle (two genes for grizzle) will be almost all white in birds that have white flights and tails.

I think the pictures you posted show some of the grizzle birds. It can be a long process to get rid of the last remaining colored feathers on the birds, but it is easier when using ash red pigeons instead of using blue pigeons. You should also avoid pigeons that have any bronze factors as bronze will often show through the grizzle with red/bronze feathers scattered on the shield, neck, and head.


----------



## hsnabali (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you Chuck


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Yep, pretty much what Chuck said.

The pigeons in your pics are both homozygous blue grizzles. This is a good place to start, however **** red grizzles would be better. Throw in some pied genes for extra white and you'll have what you want!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

late to here but here is my 2 cents:

The suitable term for them are blue homozygous grizzle and those are base blue birds.
Yes breeding them will get you more homozygous grizzle with color eye.


----------



## hsnabali (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you for reply


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice looking birds. How are they on their homing ability?


----------

